# Rexall Fan



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2016)

I have been looking for a new vintage fan since mine blew up in a shower of sparks a few months ago.
Today I found one put out by Rexall Drug Co. circa the 1950s. 


It's a bit late in the season for fans, but I really liked the drug store connection. 

A nice, working Rex-Ray. Interestingly, it had a living bug in it-- I found it after I tested the fan. Must have received such a shock that it came back to life after all these years! (Just kidding, but it was alive). 

I later cleaned out the housing and cleaned/oiled the motor.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 11, 2016)

I agree that if a bottle / pharmacy item collector needs a small fan, that's the one to have. I used an old GE for years.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 11, 2016)

If you clean/oil the motors, they should last forever (at least the old ones). 
My other one would have, but it exploded due to a wiring fault. 

My old one, now decor atop our water heater (minus the cord, so no one can ever try using it). 

I was suggested to use Marvel Mystery Oil to oil the fan, but when I repaired a break in the wire inside of of my old one I used it on that fan and it was then that it exploded (when I plugged it in). As Marvel is meant to be used in oil/gas, I decided that was what worsened the explosion and never used it again in an electric motor. 
Best guess at my work's electrical department, the explosion was due to a break in the coils.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll bet your Rexall fan was manufactured by "Zero" (Bersted Mfg. Co.). I have one and it is identical to yours (just different badge). Noisy but it sure moves the air.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 22, 2016)

I had someone else comment that on another site. Mine is very quiet. Have you tried oiling yours?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 23, 2016)

It's just that it goes so fast that I find it kinda "noisy". I grew up with it since I was a kid so you'd think I'd be used to it by now, lol. I have a small collection of old fans also.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 23, 2016)

But you're still not a _fan _of the noise.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 26, 2016)

Spirit, you could say that, lol. But I have others quieter that I can use when sleeping , etc. I have a soft spot for the Zero fan because it's been a part of my life , like, forever. I'll give it a pass for the noise.


----------



## bottlerocket (Apr 28, 2017)

I love the way these were manufactured and little kiddy finger protection never came up in design.
Great looking fan.


----------

